# Get together of local bowfisherman...



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm wanting to see what interest there is in Ohio about starting a bowfishing club. I'm wanting to see who would be interested in coming to a meeting near central ohio. We can kick around some ideas and see what everyone thinks. Let me know. If you don't want to post here just pm me. Looking forward to meeting new and upcoming bowfisherman, along with the seasoned vets.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd be interested. Keep me posted on when and where.

Chris


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would maybe like to be part of something like that.


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

I was thinking about getting so people together and doing the same like on hoover or alum! count me in!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

You know you can count me in.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I got my first bow this spring and bowfishing has always appealed to me. Count me in.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be back from deployment this spring and would attend. I love bowfishing, and Alum is great for it!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It's looking good so far. I'm still getting flyers together to put out the word to get this off the ground. If someone wants to put some flyers out in your area let me know, I can e-mail you a copy for you to put up. I'm still working on the date. I was checking with Gander Mountain about using a room to have the meeting. I was thinking about a Saturday afternoon, maybe in March, what do you all think? Let me know. If you want to be more involved with the club pm me. Looking forward to your input. Thanks!!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey man, i always thought bowfishing looked really kool, i was just wondering is it an expencive sport to get into because i would love to give it a try.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It's only as expensive as you want to make it. Several different set up's you can use for bowfishing. We get together I can go over several different ones.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Guys, shoot me your e-mail address' if your serious, so I can let you know as things start happening. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would but I got rid of all of my bowfishing stuff a few years ago to..........someone?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I thank you sir and it went to good use. But we could always could use you.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

keep me posted the only problem is i don't live to close to you all . I'm in louisville near canton . I'm NO pro but really enjoy the sport . Wanting to learn more about equipment and tech. plus some good places to shoot'em in ohio. Have only been out dozen times in times in Canada . 

Last year I was bragging about the big ones i stick in Canada Then i started to look around the this site and a few others a little more .MAN you guys get some HOGS !!!! . Who said Canada has bigger fishes  Yeh i'm in . 

Miro mini angler I shoot a old bear recurve with a big a.. zebco reel May not be the best but it was a EASY and CHEAP way in to the sport . Had the bow the rest was under a 75.00 bucks .


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike, good to see your interested. Shoot me your e-mail and I'll keep you in the loop as things progress.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I would like to know what you plan on doing with the carp?
Might have a friend take them for his garden.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Just send me an e-mail and I can hook him up with all the fish he wants.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Count me in. My son and I started bowfishing this spring, and we are hooked BIG TIME. Let me know when and where. We are near Cleveland. I sent you a email already.
Roger


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Roger I got your e-mail and looking forward in hooking up. I just about got the flyers together, just working on the date for a meeting...any suggestions?


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

The farther north the better, however there are probably more bowfisherman in southern Ohio. I would be glad to help in this area with flyers/promotion.
I belong to a local archery club and there are a few members that do some ocasional bowfishing, so I think I could get some interest in an informal clube type shoot or tournament.
Roger


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks! That would be great.


----------

